# is a bore kit worth the money?



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

so i called the local shop to ask about getting a rebuilt on my brute and i asked him about a 916 kit.... he said that i will need new injectors and bigger throttle bodys and stuff... he told me that it was gonna end up bein around $5,000. he also said hes done alot of high comp pistons and cam and said they run good...:thinking: so what do you guys think? what kit is best to iwas lookin at amr


----------



## Brute650i

go stock bore with a good set of cams (AMR, Fundy, FCP, or FST) and your still going to need to need injector to get it to run right on top

916 is great power but expensive and that price is right about what they are going to run after your finished if you do all the supporting mods


----------



## countryboy61283

Its worth it if you race but other than that no, stock bore kit or or just stock if it was me


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

does anyone no how much hp a stock with cam and pistons


----------



## countryboy61283

I dnt know the numbers but they say it will really wake it up, I think I Guy was selling a kit in here for $425


----------



## Brute650i

look in the stickeys in kawie section for dyno sheets from a number of different builds


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

i read them... pretty nice


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

gotta another quetion... i take it that a 916 itsnt very trail-freindly either? and what about a 840 kit cuz alota ppl around here have been runin those with stock injectors and stock throttlebodys.... but they are havin some trouble... i guess what i am asking do the 840s run pretty good to and are they more trial frendly?


----------



## Brute650i

you can run both on the trail but imo unless you race its not worth it, you could use stock injector on 916 if you wanted but hp would suck. injector upgrade is needed in every build in my opinion to get it to pull hard on top. the stock injector cant keep up


----------



## walker

standard bore high compression


----------



## filthyredneck

:agreed: ^what walker said...... :rockn:


----------



## 03maxpower

i was told 60rwhp on std bore and 70-75rwhp on an 840


----------



## walker

downside to an 840 .. you cant increase the valve size in heads and yes you will make some power and torque .. but leaving some on the table why spend the extra money when you can just do a standard bore kit .. or even look into a 800 or 820 kit they make some good numbers to.. i'm working on something right now .. but it's for when the pesky 08 rod spinning problem happens to mine .. it will be a standard bore high compression with some cam's and i'm going to get my heads ported and polished .. and going to get them flow tested before and after to see what kind of increase that has ..


----------



## 03maxpower

why cant you increase the valve size cause i was told you can


----------



## walker

valves are almost touching stock


----------



## 03dsglightning

Accualy muzzy makes a big valve head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i

Just have to make sure the valve reliefs in pistons are deep enough for the valves


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

im still thinking havnt made up my mind


----------



## DjScrimm

I've got +1's in mine and they offer larger..


----------



## BleednGreen68

Id just stay stock but add goodies. Bigger bored engines create more crankcase pressure so you burn oil. There is a mod you can do to fix that prob but yer just askin for probs. Cams will make a big diff and clutching. You could probably mill the head a bit and add some higher comp pistons.


----------



## fl750mudder

countryboy61283 said:


> I dnt know the numbers but they say it will really wake it up, I think I Guy was selling a kit in here for $425


 
i have the used high compression kit for sale. It will make a huge difference in the power.


----------



## king05

walker said:


> .. but leaving some on the table why spend the extra money when you can just do a standard bore kit .. or even look into a 800 or 820 kit they make some good numbers to..


 
I agree with ya. My cousin just picked up a 05 brute with a 800 kit and higher compression and cams and that thing is super strong!!!!! Not sure on the HP numbers, but it will fly!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

just to update i went and it took it to the shop and we looked at kits and i ended up with getting the muzzy 916 with muzzy cams 38mm throttle bodys and the muzzy pro exhaust... we any new tunes need to b downloaded to my pc 3 for this?


----------



## J2!

Yes you will need new maps for your pc3...Going with that 916 you might want to look into getting an aftermarket water impeller to help keep it cooled down.. I run a fundy impeller in my 840 and have had no overheating issues.. 100.00 well worth the money though, just takes about 3 to 4 weeks to get it because it comes from Canada and has to go through customs and all that crap.. What compression are you going with ?? If you haven't already bought the kit, you might want to look into an amr kit, he makes AWSOME parts.. And he's a super nice fella to deal with.. I haven't had mine on the dyno yet but I'm guessing my hp is somewhere in the low to mid 70's.. And that's with stock carbs.. If I go with some 38's or 39's I'll probably get another 5hp or so.. So I would have to say that 916 should be around 80hp or so if you build it right, your stock hp is around 49 to give you some comparison.. My 840 was around 4 grand, a little cheaper than yours will be.. Also I'm sure you already know but anything above 12:1 and you'll have to run race fuel. I went with 12:1 on mine so I could still run it on pump gas and run race fuel when I'm racing.. Whichever route you take good luck with it and enjoy your new found power !!!


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

he ended up getting the 916 muzzy with injectors throttle boddies and a full muzzy pro exhaust ill have him get on and type what he got just thought i would let you know i asked him a second ago in school


----------



## jncampbe

how much will a std bore and h/c pistons cost from fcp?


----------



## Polaris425

a std bore kit IS HC pistons.... ?????

You'll want HC Pistons and some web150i cam's or maybe better cams depending, but at least the web150i. I sent him a message to ask about $$$.


----------



## walker

hope the best with that build waytodeep.. only bad thing i can see with that is if you blow it up you have no room to go bigger ... but to each his own ..


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

thanks walker im goin to try to take it it easy on it... the shop called me yesterday and said that the throttlebodys and injectors were not necssary as long as a have a different map on my pc3 and they talked to the guys from muzzy and this kit is suppost to b puttin out 90hp! pretty insaneIMO lol


----------



## Bootlegger

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> just to update i went and it took it to the shop and we looked at kits and i ended up with getting the muzzy 916 with muzzy cams 38mm throttle bodys and the muzzy pro exhaust... we any new tunes need to b downloaded to my pc 3 for this?


Oh Yeah!!! with the money you have in it now. I would get it tuned...that way you know its 100% correct. Actually with a 916 I would get a dual cylinder tune.


----------



## Brute650i

Necessary to run no necessary to make power yes. You will be around same power as standard bore without the supporting mods


----------



## walker

agreed with brute650i and bootlegger..


----------

